# what would you do



## rednick (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all
Hope I'm posting in right place I'm looking for some advice. I've DD from donor FET done in reprofit for the last year I've been trying for a sibling. I've had chemical, bfn,miscarriage in Oct then changed medications and finally got bfp in March. All was looking good taking her 2or 3 times per week decided before telling anyone we would get private scan which showed baby had no heartbeat  nightmare time followed in which I decided no more I really couldn't cope with another miscarriage.
Now we deciding on a holiday and have thought about Prague and I have started thinking maybe I could try again am I crazy? Given history it's still not likely to happen? Also I'm now 47 and thinking am I just too old Dh is only 38!
Sorry all about me post so confused


----------



## rednick (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry ......taking hpt 2 or 3 .......


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry honey, I don't have time for a massive post but I would go again   I'm 50 now & so glad I have my two. We only went again so that my DD wouldn't be on her own. Perhaps you have just been unlucky. Have you had any immune testing ?
xx


----------

